# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Cần tìm mua cục lọc nhiễu cho cnc

## Hoang Phuong

Hiện tại mình đang cần mua cục lọc nhiễu cho tủ điện máy cnc, do lắp thêm biến tần 1.5kw 3.0 kva vào điều khiển spindle nên máy bị nhiễu khó hoạt động. vậy có bác nào có hoặc biết chia sẻ e với và bày e cách đấu nối e nó lun, cảm ơn các bác trên forum trước ạ!

----------


## biết tuốt

bác ở hà nội thì alo em , e có cả rổ , còn chỗ mua thì bác ra chợ trời

----------


## thehiena2

ở xa em tặng pải chịu iền ships, ở gần em bán 50k kha kha:
lọc nhiễu 5A, 10A rất nhiều

----------

Hoang Phuong

----------


## Hoang Phuong

hihi e ở Đà Nẵng mà bác, có sđt cho e liên hệ bác với, bác tặng thì quá tốt cho e rồi keke, ship thì vô tư

----------

